# Benadryl how much?



## ElDiablo (Oct 11, 2009)

How much benadryl can I give my 40 pound pit. 
I heard 1mg=1lb is this true ??
How many a day ??


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

for the initial dose i'd give em 50mg's.
every 12 hours after that i would only do 25mg's.


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

The dosage is a 1/2 mg per pound every 8 hours.
Maximum dosage per pound is 2mg


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha your going to get three answers! lol
1 mg per pound
max is 
2 mg per pound

Niz any reason you give half doses? Just curious since you are the one in tech school I am wondering if they are recommending lower doses now.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Akasha is only 45pds and bendryl came in 25mg so I give our pup one pill a day .


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Ha your going to get three answers! lol
> 1 mg per pound
> max is
> 2 mg per pound
> ...


well what my doc taught me with benedryl, valume, and a lot of pain meds, is that you'll give the first initial dose to get the dog/animal to the desired medicated level, then you'll give a little bit lower dose to keep them at that level. not necessarally(sp) a half dose, but a lower dose then that first initial dose. 
in a sense its like boostering vaccines if you get what i mean.

obviously every patient/animal is different and you'll have to call them as you see them, but i have noticed and found that has worked well for patients and i even do this with my dog.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Akasha said:


> Akasha is only 45pds and bendryl came in 25mg so I give our pup one pill a day .


you could do 2-3 times daily if you wanted to.

why are you giving benedryl again?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Niz makes sense!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Thanks Niz makes sense!


no problem! 
im glad i can pass SOME info to you. lmao


----------



## ElDiablo (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks for the help guys ... i started giving him two a day ... its working so far


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

Does you dog ever have any effect from it? My guy goes nuts after he takes it...he bounces off the walls...literally!!!


----------



## ElDiablo (Oct 11, 2009)

Lmao. Yea for about 30 mins than after that he passes out or juss lays around


----------

